# white flyer 1 of 2 known in the world ,



## walter branche (Feb 17, 2015)

50,000.00 get it quick while still available


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

That's not white...


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 17, 2015)

After looking at that yellow bike I may have lost my color coordination.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 17, 2015)

Someone here was looking for one of these.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 17, 2015)

they were probably looking for a regular flyer safety , not many ,have ever seen or heard of the flyer hard tired safety starting bid on ebay 50,000.00


----------



## hbBill (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll take 2 .    Can you break a Million Dollar Bill ?


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

walter branche said:


> they were probably looking for a regular flyer safety , not many ,have ever seen or heard of the flyer hard tired safety starting bid on ebay 50,000.00




Walter,    do you have the auction link?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 17, 2015)

Does this include white glove delivery and set up?
Chris


----------



## walter branche (Feb 17, 2015)

HI, it is under the title antique bicycle , or search seller-- main-drain ,  here is the number   321672155971,, i do not know how to make the link up like you all know


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bicycle-/321672155971?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae5279343

It's the one that was for sale in the field at Copake last year.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 17, 2015)

At least the description is accurate


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 17, 2015)

There was a good article about these bikes in a Wheelmen's magazine last year.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Short n Sweet we all know that it's an antique would have been nice to have more than that in the description area.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 17, 2015)

what do you want to know ??


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 17, 2015)

walter branche said:


> what do you want to know ??




Are you the seller Walter?


----------



## walter branche (Feb 17, 2015)

some one i know has it ,here in central florida , i have known all the owners in the last 30 years , . the only other example is in the museum in new breman ,ohio , they have a few photos and words on there website ..thanks


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2015)

walter branche said:


> some one i know has it ,here in central florida , i have known all the owners in the last 30 years , . the only other example is in the museum in new breman ,ohio , they have a few photos and words on there website ..thanks




Copake auction would be the way to go with this. Not ebay.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 18, 2015)

i would guess that ,it will be there with the reserve , this is a way to let the world know it is available-,A very specialty type of sale .. not many will ,come off 50,000.00 $$ Keith payed almost that amount ....In 1984 , I could have bought this bike ,  , and then again in the 90s when this bike was changing hands for its 3rd time ,  the previous owner has Lizzie Bordens  tricycle---I just looked at the ebay offering , it seems strange no one has asked him a question ??


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 18, 2015)

Walter is this Butche's bike or is his in the Bremen museum


----------

